# bathroom sink stopper question - Pictures in thread



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Hi, very basic question here. My bathroom sink stopper needs some repair. The part beneath the sink (sorry, don't know the terminology) is the part that needs repair. I have links to the pictures below to show you what I mean:

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Ok, so the part that is in most of the pictures, came out of the big pipe beneath my sink. One day I just pushed in my stopper at the top of the bathroom sink, and noticed the stopper wouldn't come back up. I then physically pulled it up, softly, and I heard something fall beneath my sink. I have used this stopper before, and it used to work fine. So I need to either seal up the hole it came out from (if that is possible), or put it back in, or buy new parts.

In the second picture, I am showing you how it fits to the pipe. The thing is, it does not screw into the pipe. It looks like it was just held on by some sealant. Is that normal? I thought it would screw into the pipe for sealing reasons, but this one just looks like it is meant to be glued on or something (I tried fitting it in every which way, and it looks like it just sticks on the outside). It definitely does not screw into the pipe, maybe it can be hammered back in, I don't know.

Is there any way to just put it back in? Or do I need to buy new parts? If I do need to buy new parts, can you just briefly tell me what I need? Thanks. I'm decent at doing things myself, just need to know what to do. Take care and thanks in advance


----------



## WhiteTiger (May 29, 2011)

What that is called is a pop-up assambly. Easy enough to replace. It has broken off so you need to replace the whole thing.  Here is a couple break down images for you.  Just go to your local hardware store and buy a new one.


----------



## Redwood (May 29, 2011)

Yep! Yep! What ^^^^He said!^^^^^

I like the metal ones myself...

Underneath coat the threads where the rubber gasket or, Mack Washer lands with teflon paste. This will stop water from leaking down through the threads which is a very common installation error that causes leaks...


----------



## amodoko (May 30, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I just went and got a new pop up assembly from the Home Depot for $11 and put it in.  Easy enough, but did have a few small issues.  Kind of wish I got the cheaper $8 metal set vs the more expensive $11 plastic set, but it looks okay.  Now I just have to check for leaks over the next day or two, but glad that is done.  Thanks for the help, I appreciate it


----------



## WhiteTiger (May 30, 2011)

amodoko said:


> Thanks guys!  I just went and got a new pop up assembly from the Home Depot for $11 and put it in.  Easy enough, but did have a few small issues.  Kind of wish I got the cheaper $8 metal set vs the more expensive $11 plastic set, but it looks okay.  Now I just have to check for leaks over the next day or two, but glad that is done.  Thanks for the help, I appreciate it



The way we check for leaks is:

Place dry newspaper under the piping
Fill sink with hot water
Drain sink and watch newspaper for drips
If there is a noticeable leak fix it and repeat steps 2 and 3 till all leaks are fixed
If there was no  noticeable leaks the first time you do step 3, repeat 2 and 3 at least 4 more times the hot water cause the parts to expand and if there is something that might leak  it will usually by the fifth time you fill and drain the sink
If no drips on the paper  by the time you filled and drained the sink 5 times you are done.


----------



## amodoko (May 30, 2011)

Oh man, smart idea (hot water a couple of times, and the newspaper).  I will definitely try that too!  Thanks


----------



## AYColumbia (May 31, 2011)

Hey guys,
The retaining nut broke on one of my sink's assembly and I happened to run into this post which helped make this easy to fix.  I ran down to Ace and got their generic kit and voila!  Just wanted to say thanks.


----------

